
Have You Considered the Alternative? - flevo
https://homebrewserver.club//have-you-considered-the-alternative.html
======
rra
This article provides a discussion of the incentive models of different chat
systems (WhatsApp / Facebook, Signal, XMPP). It also compares centralized and
federated approaches, their threat model and how future-proof they are.

